# Skin/Gill Flukes and Rams



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

My German Blue Rams recently died within 2 days of each other. I had them for about 3 weeks. They looked healthy when I got them, spawned immediately (althought the eggs didn't make it) and were swimming circles around the tank. Around the time when the female was full of eggs and ready for another spawn, the male got ill and had trouble swimming. He would just float forward and sink. I noticed his gills were protruded and breathing heavy. He passed away a day later. The female never layed her eggs and died a couple days later. I'm wondering if she died from being egg bound or if she just succumbed to the same illness as the male as she was unable to swim, stuck to the bottom of the tank. I have read that Rams and Discus are susceptible to flukes so I'm leaning towards that to be the cause. Has anyone else experienced the same thing with Rams? 

I would like to get another pair in the future but this time treat them for flukes and worms with Prazipro as soon as I get them home from the store. Appreciate any insight on the matter!!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I would say they were probably ill when you purchased them, some diseases can take weeks to show which is why aquarist QT new fish.


----------

